# Problems with my MarCum LX-5



## CumminsCarley (Dec 25, 2009)

I have noticed that it has a tick, like when a cd ticks in a player, has anyone else experienced this problem? Can I just take it apart and tighten something up or what is going on with this machine?


----------

